# Need home for good boy



## harrierdoc (Nov 17, 2013)

My 70 year old mother has 3 dogs. 2 of which are GS. One is about 6 years old and the other a 1.5 year old boy. He is neutered and has spent time in training. He acts very well around other dogs, many cats, and other than being a puppy, very well around children. We need a home for the 1.5 year old boy. My mother is not able to care for her animals and will need to move in with us. We are keeping the older female. 

He is purebred, healthy, up to date (or so she says) with shots, and receives heart worm prevention regularly.

We live outside of College Station. If someone is interested, I'd be happy to provide all proof of vaccinations and we would be happy to get a heart worm test for proof.

Please respond if interested or if you have any recommendations for us. I will also go to our vet and see if they have anyone they know that would be interested. I don't want him going to just anyone.


----------



## trailman282 (Oct 10, 2012)

I might be interested, my email is [email protected]
thanks


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I probably would to, if he was in East Tennessee.


----------



## buds (Sep 18, 2012)

If you mean b-cs, Tx, I'll be there in Dec @11 or 12. I've been looking for young adult female but may be interested in your boy if he's good with cats, etc. My parents are Shepherd people in Bryan, but are older than your mom, so not a fit. Let me know if you don't find a home before then.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Can you please say where 'College Station' is? What state?

And pictures can help too.  Hopefully he's neutered, otherwise you need to be careful because unscupulous people will take him for free then SELL him for breeding and be put in a bad situation.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

agree, where is college station?


----------



## harrierdoc (Nov 17, 2013)

OK, so to f/u. I think we have a home for him.

Yes, he is neutered. Yes, he is good with cats.

We are, indeed, in College Station, TX.

If the home we think we have found falls through, I'll be back. Thanks.


----------

